# Latest deal



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Glad this is still 2020. I want to close up the year with plastic pistol, not open 2021 with one. Anyway picked up another S&W on a deal. A 40cal SD40 VE in the box like new. Have no interest in it at all but good trade material.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I have the SD9VE that a good friend gave to me as a gift. It has an upgraded trigger & shoots well. I've probably 
put 600-700 rounds through it by now with zero hiccups. Mine is capable of printing good groups & has a permanent spot in the safe. Mike


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Friends do not let Friends carry plastic pistols. I lucked out and just traded this one off on a Win m12 shotgun.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Hell of an upgrade for you!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

shot1buck said:


> Hell of an upgrade for you!


I ain’t a magician, I had to kick in boot.


----------

